# 급해서 그러는데



## wonlon

급해서 그러는데 돈 가진 거 있으면 좀 빌려 줘.

I don't understand the phrase 그러는데, why not just 급해서 돈 가진....?
What does 그러는데 mean and its role?


----------



## Superhero1

내가 (돈이) 급해서 이렇게 부탁하는 건데 돈 가진 것 있으면 좀 빌려줘. = (내가) (돈이) 급해서 그러는데[이렇게 말하는데] 돈 가진 것 있으면 좀 빌려줘.

cause' I desperately need some money, lend me some money if you have any.


----------



## vermouth

'급해서 그러는데' means 'I'm urgent so I'll telling you' 
'그러는데' means 'I'm telling + so'... It may not correct exactly because I can't speak English well...
급해서 돈 가진 is awkward. Because '~해서' means 'and'. 
급해서 돈 가진 거 있으면 좀 빌려 줘. = I am urgent, and borrow me some money. - little awkward in Korean.
you can use '급한데' instead '급해서 그러는데'.
급한데 돈 가진 거 있으면 좀 빌려 줘. = I am urgent, so borrow me some money.


----------



## wonlon

vermouth said:


> '급해서 그러는데' means 'I'm urgent so I'll telling you'
> '그러는데' means 'I'm telling + so'... It may not correct exactly because I can't speak English well...
> 급해서 돈 가진 is awkward. Because '~해서' means 'and'.
> 급해서 돈 가진 거 있으면 좀 빌려 줘. = I am urgent, and borrow me some money. - little awkward in Korean.
> you can use '급한데' instead '급해서 그러는데'.
> 급한데 돈 가진 거 있으면 좀 빌려 줘. = I am urgent, so borrow me some money.



As I know 아서/어서/여서 can mean "because", but maybe it doesn't sound very natural in Korean.



Superhero1 said:


> 내가 (돈이) 급해서 이렇게 부탁하는 건데 돈 가진 것 있으면 좀 빌려줘. = (내가) (돈이) 급해서 그러는데[이렇게 말하는데] 돈 가진 것 있으면 좀 빌려줘.
> 
> cause' I desperately need some money, lend me some money if you have any.



Actually I can understand the sentence as a whole, but I think my understanding of the phrase "그러는데" is still half-half.
I found an entry in the naver 국어사전
그러다
[동사]
2. -다고/-냐고/-라고/-자고」 그렇게 말하다.
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=5043100
which seems to be the first part of *그러*는데.

so does the (다고) 그렇게 말하는데 quote what is said before 는데 or after 는데?
(well, I still need to get a good sense of the meaning of 는데.)


----------

